# Stocking a 180 gallon tank? Filter and design questions also



## grenouillepwns (Apr 4, 2010)

I am getting a new 6x2x2 tank.
It comes with fluval fx5, 5 powerheads, 2 heaters, etc.

What fish should I stock it with once I have cycled?
And how should I aquascape?
Rocks? Sand?
Etc?

Thanks.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

There are a lot of different directions you could go. Decide what species you like and we can build around them.


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you doing African or South American cichlids?


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

I see your in Australia. What species do you have available to you?


----------



## grenouillepwns (Apr 4, 2010)

South Americans I plan, my LFS has a website but it doesn't show all the species, it's a bit whatever you see in the store is what's there at the time.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

didn't I read somewhere here recently where Australia has really tightened up their regulations for importing fish? If so, you may have trouble getting stuff, so I'd take a venture to some of the LFS around you or within a couple hours and see what they've got.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Australia has had very tight import laws for quite some time now (10+ years). Currently a government panel is reviewing all fish, not just cichlids, that are allowed to be imported, as well expanding the national noxious species list. But for the time being, nothings changed just yet.

*grenouillepwns* you still need to tell us what type of SA fish you are interested in. Large and mid sized predators, heroines, dwarves, Angels and Discus, or eartheaters. Without having a basic idea of what your interested in, people here can't help advise you on stock or how to aquascape your tank.


----------



## grenouillepwns (Apr 4, 2010)

I was thinking some larger SA, basically maybe a green texas cichlid or two.

What I was planning was a pair of large cichlids, like EBJD, and another pair or large cichlids Say GTC, and then with some smaller background fish, I have been researching for a while now.
But for the life of me I cannot choose a stocking list.
I only recently got my tank, but I think with my old filter media I could cycle it within a week.

Thanks guys, any ideas are welcomed.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

This is what I was afraid of. See, most of the cichlids you're thinking of are angry Central American cichlids. 

You should try asking in the CA forum.

One bit of advice, if you are looking at having pairs of large cichlids in the tank, more than likely the largest and/or most aggressive pair will kill any other cichlids in the tank.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

A tank like this can work sucessfully if properly aquascaped. You need to create physical boundaries with things like wood or rock, and visual boundaries with things like plants. Try to make areas for each fish to claim and then have some safe areas for the smaller less dominant fish. Basically, the dominant fish needs his own space, and if you dont break it up, he will take the whole tank. There needs to be a space that harassed fish can rest, away from the view of the dominant fish.


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

grenouillepwns,  what about some ebjd's with some firemouths and convicts. here is a pic of my 125 with blue demps and tetras and firemouths


----------



## sampster5000 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your electric blues dont kill the tetras?


----------



## Steve.W. (Apr 16, 2010)

There is no easy answer, if you want an impressive sized fish and the chance to spawn, then festae (Red Terror) or something similar could be the way to go. But without knowing what you like, its very hard to give a right answer.


----------

